

Sales of Samsung Galaxy S, S II banned by Netherlands juge in Apple patent case - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/24/sales-of-samsung-galaxy-s-s-ii-banned-by-netherlands-juge-in-apple-patent-case/

======
davedx
Crazy. Original post on FOSS Patents:
[http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/08/dutch-court-
orders-e...](http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/08/dutch-court-orders-eu-
wide-preliminary.html)

